# foundation for older women



## 2nigurl (Jan 12, 2009)

hey guys! i would like to buy my mom( she's 65) a MAC foundation and im debating which one to buy. SFF or Mineralize Satinfinish? Which looks good on them?


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 12, 2009)

It depends on her skin: if it's normal/oily, SFF, if it's normal/dry, MSF.


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 14, 2009)

This may not exactly be an answer to ur question but I think it would be better to buy her a primer instead? It would fill out her fine lines and make her foundation go on smoother..


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 14, 2009)

I think older ladies go for more coverage, so imo I would get Studio Fix Fluid.

HTH


----------



## Rondafaye (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a difficult question. Sometimes heavier foundations look bad on mature skin because they settle into fine lines and wrinkles and make them stand out. I actually like to apply a light liquid or creme foundation, then follow it with a dusting of mineral makeup. Also, I always use a primer. I'm 49, by the way.


----------



## Sumora (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rondafaye* 

 
_This is a difficult question. Sometimes heavier foundations look bad on mature skin because they settle into fine lines and wrinkles and make them stand out. I actually like to apply a light liquid or creme foundation, then follow it with a dusting of mineral makeup. Also, I always use a primer. I'm 49, by the way._

 

Well, I just turned 51 and I have been usin a powder foundation from L'Oreal.  I have recently lost close to 60 lbs and I have noticed, now that my face is not so full, that the powder is really settling into those fine lines that I could never see before.  So, I am curious as to recommendations what I should be wearing.  My daughter suggested a liquid foundation instead.  I'm thinking of just hitting the nearest MAC counter at the mall and seeing what they say.  Does anyone else have any recommendations??
Thanks so much! 
Sumora


----------



## cetati (Feb 12, 2009)

My grandmother and mother both love Lancome, Chanel, and Estee Lauder face products.. so maybe hit one of those counters? I basically don't like any of MAC's foundations, and I'm using MUFE HD right now.


----------



## Humayra (Feb 15, 2009)

bobbi brown? something creamy but not too heavy, in my opinion.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 16, 2009)

Mineralize Satinfinish


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

It depends. Usualyl mature skin is drier so you might want something a bit creamy without any shimmer so it doesn't emphasize lines. Maybe studio tech?


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2009)

Seconding Studio Tech if she's after coverage. if she just wants something to give some light coverage you'd be better off looking at Select SPF15 paired with a nice velvety moisturiser.

The paint-like nature of SFF isn't particularly flattering on post-menopausal skin due to the downiness that tends to start occurring along the jawline, hairline and cheeks.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend any :/. 
As you get older you need something that won't sink into lines, pores etc. I'm 20 and every single MAC foundation I've tried sinks into my pores so I can't imagine them being very good for a 65 year old. As Lara said, Select Spf might be a good choice. I'd mix it with Strobe Liquid too. 

You need something more illuminating, something that isn't too matte. My mum swears by Revlon Skinlights mixed with Boots No7 Tinted Moisturiser, but recently she's been using Olay's foundation (I don't know the name, but its just come out) and that does wonders.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 16, 2009)

I seriously would not recommend any of the matte or heavier foundations for mature skin (including select and tech).  They look too heavy and dry.

Mineralize SF works like a dream and Studio Sculpt if she needs more coverage.


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 18, 2009)

Seriously, if you can try the Make Up For Ever Lifting Foundation or if she doesn't need that much coverage, get her some Make Up For Ever Face & Body, she would look a lot more natural than with any MAC foundation.

Not exactly what you asked for, but give these a shot.


----------



## Gabriele (Feb 18, 2009)

58 here - I recommend putting a dab of moisturizer or sun block with your foundation and put it on like face cream.

Congratulation on your 60 lbs - and those new lines will shrink in a few years, really!


----------

